# ISO Baked Beans Recipe



## smoothseas (Apr 9, 2009)

I was assigned baked beans as a bring-along for a dinner on Sunday.  Anyone have a good recipe.
 
tia for any and all suggestions


----------



## Katie H (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one from _Southern Living_ magazine that is "to die for" that uses canned beans.  Buck couldn't believe it wasn't from dried beans.  I can't post it but here's a link to the recipe.  Makes lots and they freeze beautifully.  Enjoy!


----------



## recipedirect (Apr 9, 2009)

The recipe that Katie posted is the same one I've used for years.  I found the same recipe in a Better Homes and Garden Cookbook years ago.  This is the best bean recipe that I've tried.

Liz


----------



## kellyk (Apr 9, 2009)

Also  've added a jar of mild peppers n sauce to my baked beans and the crowd loved them.  Or you can add the hot ones also. whichever you prefer.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 10, 2009)

MY BAKED BEANS

3 LBS DRY BEANS- 1 LB EACH, PINTOS, RED BEANS (NOT KIDNEY BEANS)
AND BLACK BEANS
2 LB BACON
1 QT. TOMATO JUICE
2 CUPS KETCHUP
2 CUPS BROWN SUGAR, PACKED
2 CUPS DARK CORN SYRUP (KAYRO)
2 LARGE ONIONS, CHOPPED
4 TSP PREPARED MUSTARD
1 1\2 TSP WHITE PEPPER
1 1\2 TSP GINGER
3 (15 ½ OZ) CANS DICED TOMATOES, DRAINED (I use Del Monte petite diced with
jalapeno.s)
LIQUID SMOKE (OPTIONAL)
SOAK, PREPARE AND COOK BEANS ACCORDING TO BAG
WHILE BEANS ARE COOKING;
CUT BACON INTO BITE-SIZE SQUARES
FRY TILL LIMP,NOT CRISPY; DRAIN
COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS (EXCEPT BEANS) IN A LARGE SAUCEPAN
OVER LOW HEAT AND MIX WELL.
WHEN BEANS ARE DONE;
DRAIN OFF THE LIQUID
PUT IN LARGE ROASTER- LAYER OF BEANS, A FEW LADLES-FULL OF THE
SAUCE- REPEAT-REPEAT
BAKE, UNCOVERED, @ 350 FOR 1 1/2 TO 2 HOURS, STIRRING
OCCASIONALLY.

For zippy baked beans
SUBSTITUTE IGUANA KETCHUP OR ANY CHILI KETCHUP FOR REGULAR (Heinz makes a good'n)
AND ADD 2-4 CHILE.S, CHOPPED FINE
OR
ADD 2 TBL CHILI SAUCE OR MORE IF YOU LIKE IT BITEY (I USE SRIRACHA)
OR
ADD 1 TBL OF YOUR FAVORITE HABANERO PEPPER SAUCE
OR
ADD FOUR TO SIX CHILES, SEEDED AND FINELY CHOPPED


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 10, 2009)

luckytrim, those look GREAT....lots of bacon, tomatoes, and onion.  That's a big ol' batch of beans!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 11, 2009)

This is recipe is so simple and easy.  I don't always have time to soak the beans, etc.   After combining all the ingredients together I have also cooked this dish in a crockpot for 4-5 hours on low.  Adding a few dashes of Tabasco sauce also adds some spice it you like beans with some zip. 

*Classic Oven Baked Beans*

1 lb. bacon
1 – 114 oz. can Pork & Beans
1 1/3 cup chopped onions
1 1/3 cup ketchup
½ cup molasses, optional
½ cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/3 cup prepared mustard
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce

Heat oven to 350º F.  Cook bacon until crisp; drain.  Crumble bacon.  In 6 quart oven proof bowl or pan combine bacon, pork & beans, onion, ketchup, molasses, brown sugar, mustard, and Worcestershire sauce.  Bake uncovered for 2 hours until thickened and bubbly, stirring every 30 minutes.  About 25 servings.

Here is a link to one with fewer servings. 

Classic Oven Baked Beans


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 11, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> luckytrim, those look GREAT....lots of bacon, tomatoes, and onion. That's a big ol' batch of beans!


 
Yup ! Plenty of bacon.....enough so you get a little piece in almost every bite.
I make these two or three times a year and freeze 'em in one-pint glad containers.......... They freeze well.


----------



## letscook (Apr 11, 2009)

This is our family all time favoriteand a must at all gatherings. Makes alot.  I make up a batch and then put into small containers and freeze when we aren't having a large gathering. It freezes well - Oh and I don't baked first when Im going to freeze it. 
It doesn't last long and everyone wants the recipe.

Bean Bake
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb bacon cut up into pieces
1 large onion diced
1/2 cup Ketchup
1/2 cup or you favorite bottled Barbque sauce
1 tsp salt
4 Tbl yellow mustard
4 Tbl Molasses
1 tsp chili powder
3/4 tsp black pepper
2 - 16 oz can  Red Kidney Beans drained
2 - 16 oz can pork & Beans
2 - 16 oz can Butter Beans Drained
Brown beef, bacon and onion
Drain excess fat
Combine all the rest of the Ingredients except the beans
Stir well
Add Beans
Bake 1 Hr at 350


----------

